

MongoDB strategies for the disk-averse - mathias_10gen
http://engineering.foursquare.com/2011/02/09/mongodb-strategies-for-the-disk-averse/

======
tstrong
Hm, link seems to result in a hung request right now. How's
engineering.foursquare.com doing? ;)

~~~
sorenbs
Overwhelmed by the crowds from HN i guess :-)

